

A Bit of Advice for Startups - byosko
http://www.centernetworks.com/demo-techcrunch50-september

======
RexDixon
CenterNetworks is the best blog out there! Reporting the way it should be
done!

------
babooo404
no sense in trying to fight for press - just wait another week

------
whoknows
makes sense. Unless you are at TC50 stay out of the press until its over.

